# Which air filtration unit would you recommend



## captainawesome

This year for Christmas, I am asking for an air filtration unit to hang from the ceiling of my shop. There are several models on the market right now, and I can't really make sense of what I need.

My shop is 21' x 28' with 10' ceilings. After reading about a few of the units, the Jet seems to be the favorite out there right now. I think it will work for the size of my shop, but I guess I'm more concerned about the effectiveness of each particular unit. I made the mistake of reading through Bill Pentz website which states that none of these commercial units do anything about the super fine dust that I would like to reduce in my shop. 

If I'm reading his site correctly, all I need is the filter he recommends and the right size motor (the cost of both being around $340) and I'll have a far more effective air filter than anything out there.

I've got a 1 micron cartridge filter on my 1hp DC with a trash can separator in line, and it does a fine job of collecting the chips and dust from the machines as I use them. I am just looking to improve the air quality a bit for my own health, and my family whenever they are in the shop.

What are y'alls opinions on this? What do you use in your shop? Has anyone built Bill's air cleaner?

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## ryan50hrl

I've built my own for under 50 bucks, and I couldn't be happier with it. Filters are inexpensive and it works well. If and when I build another....ill use a bigger blower.


----------



## Dave Paine

I have the Jet AFS-1000B for air filtration.

I have this installed above my lathe. I use this when I am sanding on the lathe. This is the operation which generates the most dust in my shop.

For flat work sanding, I use a Random Orbit Sander and the shop vac which has a HEPA filter, so no dust.

Ryan and others have built their own. Fairly simple design, blower and an inlet filter.

Ryan's build thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/home-made-air-filter-45667/

Another build thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/homemade-air-filtration-system-37053/

Bill Pentz is very sensitive to dust. Hence he needed greater filtration than most folks need.


----------



## captainawesome

Thank you both. I have gone back and forth between building my own, and just purchasing one. I've read through both of those threads a few times, and even printed out some old shop notes (I think) plans on how to build one. I'm pretty sure if I do one more "project" that is for the shop, she who must be obeyed won't let me in the garage anymore.

As someone who has had issues with asthma in the past and still fighting off allergies, I think that all of the dust in the shop is starting to take its toll on me a little bit. That is probably why I read Bill's site with more interest than most. Not to mention I would never be able to forgive myself if my hobby caused my 2 year old son to develop asthma or allergies as a result...


----------



## ryan50hrl

My issue with many of the store bought ones is the cost of filters. I have no qualms about changing the filter in mine as it's only 2 bucks for stage 1....I feel I'd wait longer than I Should if I was replacing more expensive filters. 

Just an FYI....mine took about an hour and a half to build...


----------



## Dave Paine

ryan50hrl said:


> My issue with many of the store bought ones is the cost of filters. I have no qualms about changing the filter in mine as it's only 2 bucks for stage 1....I feel I'd wait longer than I Should if I was replacing more expensive filters.


The Jet brand stage 1 filters are not cheap. The nominal 12in x 24in stage 1 filter should be readily available at the local big box stores.

I recently bought a stage 1 filter to have on hand for when I want to replace this. I bought at a big box store. I am not recalling how much this cost.

I have considered getting a washable filter.


----------



## mobilepaul

Having talked with Bill about his, I believe him when he says it's superior to most. Not cheap tho but the filter is reusable...

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/air_cleaner.cfm


----------



## captainawesome

mobilepaul said:


> Having talked with Bill about his, I believe him when he says it's superior to most. Not cheap tho but the filter is reusable...
> 
> http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/air_cleaner.cfm


Yeah that's the exact one I was thinking about putting together. It said that's the one he uses in his house, but doesn't specify if it is also what he runs in his shop. I also couldn't find an example of it mounted anywhere, or any info on how noisy it is. It seems like the most effective solution at about the same price as a commercial unit


----------



## mobilepaul

captainawesome said:


> Yeah that's the exact one I was thinking about putting together. It said that's the one he uses in his house, but doesn't specify if it is also what he runs in his shop. I also couldn't find an example of it mounted anywhere, or any info on how noisy it is. It seems like the most effective solution at about the same price as a commercial unit


He told me that it is the one that he ran in the shop. I would imagine that the noise would be determined by the particular fan but the one he recommends, the Vortex 8" VTX800 does not have a published sones listing on the manufacturers site

http://atmosphere.com/english/html/product/fans/vtx/vtx800.html

*V-Series High Performance* Models 246363 through 246365 feature operating speeds ranging from 1500 to 1700 RPM, providing even quieter operation.

I'll bet a larger fan from that series with one of Wynn Enviromental's Nano filters would do even better... You would just have to find a new way to marry the filter to the fan other than how Bill did it...

http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/hvac/exhaust-fans/in-line-duct-fans/vortex-inline-duct-blower-fans

The 9L300 Nano has a flange of 14" so, perhaps, you could put the 12" vortex blower on there and get 1100 CFM and really suck out a workshop!

This is definitely the way I am going to go as soon as I get the workshop up and running.

Paul

1 micron, according to Bill, is not small enough to capture the most dangerous of the particulate. You have to get to 1/2 micron or better to get the stuff that really impacts your health. Most of the woodworking filters from Wynn are .5 micron.


----------



## toolguy1000

along the way, i'd upgrade that 1 hp DC to a 1.5 or even a 2 hp. a pre separator is a lot for a 1 hp to handle and maintain adequate air flow volume for effective point of generation dust collection. what is kept out of the air never has to be filtered.


----------



## tvman44

Home made is the way to go, as mentioned filters are a lot cheaper.


----------



## captainawesome

mobilepaul said:


> He told me that it is the one that he ran in the shop. I would imagine that the noise would be determined by the particular fan but the one he recommends, the Vortex 8" VTX800 does not have a published sones listing on the manufacturers site
> 
> I'll bet a larger fan from that series with one of Wynn Enviromental's Nano filters would do even better... You would just have to find a new way to marry the filter to the fan other than how Bill did it...
> 
> The 9L300 Nano has a flange of 14" so, perhaps, you could put the 12" vortex blower on there and get 1100 CFM and really suck out a workshop!
> 
> This is definitely the way I am going to go as soon as I get the workshop up and running.


Paul

Thanks for the info! If I end up going this route (which is looking like the best option right now) I would just use the setup he posted about. He said it would effectively filter his entire house in 3 hours, so it could probably clear the shop in about 3 minutes!

Now I just have to figure out the best way to mount it. I originally planned to mount it to the ceiling, but now I'm wondering if I should be mounting it off to one side of the garage and directing the exhaust side in a way that will circulate the air in the shop a little better.



mobilepaul said:


> 1 micron, according to Bill, is not small enough to capture the most dangerous of the particulate. You have to get to 1/2 micron or better to get the stuff that really impacts your health. Most of the woodworking filters from Wynn are .5 micron.


That is what started to confuse me a little bit. The cartridge filter I have on my DC is 1 micron and it seemed like all of the commercially available units only filtered down to 1 micron as well. It sounded like a pointless addition to the shop until I started reading Bill's site. 



toolguy1000 said:


> along the way, i'd upgrade that 1 hp DC to a 1.5 or even a 2 hp. a pre separator is a lot for a 1 hp to handle and maintain adequate air flow volume for effective point of generation dust collection. what is kept out of the air never has to be filtered.


Good to know. I always wondered just how much suction I was losing by adding the separator in there with such a small unit. Doing this as a hobby I seldom have to empty my separator, so I may sideline it for a while until I can upgrade.



tvman44 said:


> Home made is the way to go, as mentioned filters are a lot cheaper.


Replacement filters are cheap yes. The Wynn filter will be fairly expensive upfront but will be a one time purchase. All I have to do from there is clean it whenever it is needed.


----------



## mobilepaul

captainawesome said:


> Now I just have to figure out the best way to mount it. I originally planned to mount it to the ceiling, but now I'm wondering if I should be mounting it off to one side of the garage and directing the exhaust side in a way that will circulate the air in the shop a little better.


Perhaps you should keep it more mobile than a permanent mount. That way, if you were working in an area that has larger amounts of dust production you could bring it over to that area to minimize the amount of airborne contaminants that fly around the shop. Just a thought. I am considering a large base and casters for mine. That could change depending on vibrations but the manufacturer claims minimal vibration...

Paul


----------



## captainawesome

I finally have an air cleaner in my shop. After much debate, I decided on buying the parts required to duplicate the design that Bill Pentz uses.









I've only been using it for a few days, but it works great so far. That 8" fan can really move some air. I took mobilepaul's advice and went... mobile. I attached the bottom of the filter to a piece of 3/4 ply and installed some 2" casters to that. It is still a little bit top heavy but much better than nothing under it. If needed, I may cut a bigger piece of plywood for the bottom to mount the casters further out. I also bought the big elbow to stick on the top which allows me to direct the airflow.

Filter: $155.00

Blower: $178.25

Elbow: $9.99

TOTAL: $343.24
Jet model: $369.99 (the alternative I was considering)

If you are thinking about purchasing an air filter, give this option serious consideration.


----------



## mobilepaul

captainawesome said:


> I finally have an air cleaner in my shop. After much debate, I decided on buying the parts required to duplicate the design that Bill Pentz uses.
> 
> View attachment 85740
> 
> 
> I've only been using it for a few days, but it works great so far. That 8" fan can really move some air. I took mobilepaul's advice and went... mobile. I attached the bottom of the filter to a piece of 3/4 ply and installed some 2" casters to that. It is still a little bit top heavy but much better than nothing under it. If needed, I may cut a bigger piece of plywood for the bottom to mount the casters further out. I also bought the big elbow to stick on the top which allows me to direct the airflow.
> 
> Filter: $155.00
> 
> Blower: $178.25
> 
> Elbow: $9.99
> 
> TOTAL: $343.24
> Jet model: $369.99 (the alternative I was considering)
> 
> If you are thinking about purchasing an air filter, give this option serious consideration.


Man, that looks great! I am going to build one just like it as soon as I get my new Clearvue DC installed. Take a piece of lead or something else that really heavy for it's size and attach it below the plywood, that will help lower the effective center of gravity. Or, add a larger piece of plywood...

Great job!

Paul

Just a side note, Bill told me the other day that he is working on an new and improved shopvac separator and should have that out in a few months. It will be different than the one on his site better flow better separation.


----------



## difalkner

10 lb. weight is less than $10 from Walmart and would do the trick for stability - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gold-s-Gym-10-lb-Standard-Plate/21695189. Just mount it under the plate between the casters. You probably won't have to modify anything at all, either.


----------



## mobilepaul

difalkner said:


> 10 lb. weight is less than $10 from Walmart and would do the trick for stability - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gold-s-Gym-10-lb-Standard-Plate/21695189. Just mount it under the plate between the casters. You probably won't have to modify anything at all, either.


Good Idea


----------



## ORBlackFZ1

*Nice looking unit!!!*



captainawesome said:


> I finally have an air cleaner in my shop. After much debate, I decided on buying the parts required to duplicate the design that Bill Pentz uses.
> 
> View attachment 85740
> 
> 
> I've only been using it for a few days, but it works great so far. That 8" fan can really move some air. I took mobilepaul's advice and went... mobile. I attached the bottom of the filter to a piece of 3/4 ply and installed some 2" casters to that. It is still a little bit top heavy but much better than nothing under it. If needed, I may cut a bigger piece of plywood for the bottom to mount the casters further out. I also bought the big elbow to stick on the top which allows me to direct the airflow.
> 
> Filter: $155.00
> 
> Blower: $178.25
> 
> Elbow: $9.99
> 
> TOTAL: $343.24
> Jet model: $369.99 (the alternative I was considering)
> 
> If you are thinking about purchasing an air filter, give this option serious consideration.


I like it. I may have to sell my two (2) Jet AFS-1000 units and make one like yours!

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1

Here is an interesting web page by one of my favorite no nonsense woodworkers....

http://woodgears.ca/dust/dylos.html

Even if you don't read the whole page, check out the video that is about two-thirds down the page. It helped me to get a better perspective on the subject of dust collection! Now I can go back to enjoying woodworking in my shop.......

I am going to order one of the Dylos air quality meters, so I have a semi-quantitative method for measuring any changes that I make to my dust collection. For $260, it seems like an inexpensive way to make sure any changes that I do are improving my woodshop air quality.

Eric


----------



## jokker78

How long will the filter last?


----------



## dbhost

That is one heck of an air filtration unit! I have seen a LOT of different ambient filters, but yours has got to take the cake, Never seen any built like that before...


----------



## captainawesome

dbhost said:


> That is one heck of an air filtration unit! I have seen a LOT of different ambient filters, but yours has got to take the cake, Never seen any built like that before...


I'd live to take credit for the design, but it is just a straight copy of what Bill Pentz said he uses. I even used the links he provided on his website to order the blower and filter. I don't know why people would use anything else quite honestly.


----------

